# Proper way to pick up a chihuahua?



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello, i got the Barron's Dog Bible to Chihuahua's today and read a little bit on the proper way of picking up a chihuahau to be held. 

Can anybody give more detail on it? or a video of a proper way to pick up a chihuahua? 

My sissy won't let me pick her up yet (timid and shy) but i want to know the proper way to pick her up when i do get to pick her up.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you know how much she weighs yet? 

Mine I pretty much pick up w/ one hand under their chest and one under their bottom so their spine isn't stressed too much.

I give a word to it... "up". They know what it means now and stand still so I can pick them up.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

i don't think she weighs more then 6 lbs. i have to reask the shelter tomorrow.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Do you know how much she weighs yet?
> 
> Mine I pretty much pick up w/ one hand under their chest and one under their bottom so their spine isn't stressed too much.
> 
> I give a word to it... "up". They know what it means now and stand still so I can pick them up.


Exactly this.  The one hand under their butt part is really important IMO. 
We say "Comes here?"


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The smaller ones its less stress on their bodies but bigger ones it can kinda not be comfortable to be picked up often  as long as you support their bum tho they should be fine


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmm i just scoop him up :lol:


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Since her desexing I picked Fiddle up under her "arms" like you pick up a baby


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Since her desexing I picked Fiddle up under her "arms" like you pick up a baby


I used to pick up Lo like this, until she was probably 3. Then a couple times I picked her up, she would kinda cry out and tuck her chin and tail under. I asked my husband to watch, because I didn't know what was going on. From a side view, he could see that her back was arching way too much, and then when she left the ground (with her trying really hard to tuck up her back legs) her back snapped the other way way too fast.  I felt so bad. 
Just a warning, though, about picking up like that.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

LovesMyPups said:


> I used to pick up Lo like this, until she was probably 3. Then a couple times I picked her up, she would kinda cry out and tuck her chin and tail under. I asked my husband to watch, because I didn't know what was going on. From a side view, he could see that her back was arching way too much, and then when she left the ground (with her trying really hard to tuck up her back legs) her back snapped the other way way too fast.  I felt so bad.
> Just a warning, though, about picking up like that.


OH my! Fiddle did cry out the other week but I thought I bumped the Spay site! I will definately not be picking her up like this any more!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LovesMyPups said:


> Just a warning, though, about picking up like that.


I agree, that's very uncomfortable for them. 

I pick up the same as Kristi, one hand under the chest and the other hand supporting their bottom.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gretel is a bit bigger than Fiddle, but she doesn't mind being picked up, she most often leans back to her back legs and wants picked up like a baby.

Mine are such roughians I get worried. Today Godric wonder-dogged out of my lap and slid across the floor unharmed nonetheless but stressed me out.

This is why I don't have tinys!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

After leila got spayed , the vet told me to be sure and not let her lower half "hang" when i pick her up. And to be sure to put a hand under her bottom too for support.


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

I just say up and bend down and they try to jump into my hands  i do put my hand under their bottoms x


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I do the same, one hand under their chest, one under their bum to support their weight.


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

I just try and grab him any way I can hes always moving!
BUT I do put him down gently .


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

One hand under chest between fron legs and other on bum but if I have 2 in one arm and am carrying something else in the other I have their front legs over my arm and their bums on my boobs so they're supported it's quite a nack and they know to keep still I also say wanna come up!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I normally scoop Honey up with one hand under her chest.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I usually jst scoop them up under their chests and support their bottoms when they are up. Except Hannah who, being half daschund, is much longer. With her its hands under chest and tummy to pick up.


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

I so glad some one started this thread... After researching Chihuahua's before and after i went and got chico (even tho ive had him a year) I did not know that there was a right or wrong way of picking a chihuahua up 8-(

All the books and info i have read never said anything about this
But luckily i pick chico up the right way.... Thanks for the great thread! X


----------

